# Hello from Calgary



## bod13 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi, I’m in Calgary and I’m starting a small shop in my garage to make bamboo fly rods. There’s a few metal tools required that I’m hoping to get some local knowledge/help on. This site looks like the right place!
Cheers
Barry


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 24, 2021)

Welcome from NE Calgary.  You'll want to hook up with @eotrfish he makes fly rods and reels.  Really nice stuff.

https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/fly-reels.1651/


----------



## DPittman (Jan 24, 2021)

Welcome nice to have you here.


----------



## Hruul (Jan 24, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## bod13 (Jan 24, 2021)

Those are some fantastic reels!


----------



## Crosche (Jan 25, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers,

Chad


----------

